# How frequently should NDGs come in season?



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm wondering about Summer?
I read that they aren't seasonal. So when could i expect her to come in heat and how will I be able to tell?


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Our does come into heat, almost like clock work, every 21 days  year round


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Cool! Thank you!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep...what Chris said. :thumb:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Sounds a lot like horses. I'm assuming that as long as I've got a buck to tease her she should show signs of solicitation?


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

It is a pretty neat thing because you can actually have your kidding season at any time of the year. Of course if it is super cold or hot you probably would want to avoid those times. We have our does on a split schedule, half freshen in the spring and half in the fall. That way we have milk year round. Enjoy! :stars:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

She will most likely show signs without a buck  Tail flagging, more vocal, mounting other does, making buck like sounds or gestures. It can be quite amusing or annoying depending on your mood on a given day ~ lol :ROFL: :GAAH:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It is definately an advantage to having Nigerians...there are several other breeds that cycle year round as well.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I have decided that I want to breed Summer to Sprite.
She is purebred, but not registered. He is tiny, but six months old. He is super tame and trainable. I think he will sire great pet babies out of her.
I will probably castrate him after I'm sure she's with kid, but I'm not sure. He has a lot going for him IMHO.
I don't want to hear a lot of flack on this. It's my decision and you all know I take good care of my goats.
And I'm still just thinking about it.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea! I hope you realize that we will always respect your choices (unless it is very very dangerous) as they are your goats, you love them and they are there! If you are thinking back to the encouragement to wether Pan that was because you were seeking advice and we honestly thought that in your position with him and the sleeping in bed (lol) that was the best thing  From what you have said he (Sprite) sounds like he could be a great sire! I'm looking forward to seeing the babies!
M.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you Miranda!
You guys were definitely right about Pan. He is going to be much happier as my pet whether. And I can only have one indoor pet goat.
My thinking with this breeding of Sprite and Summer is that neither of them are registered, even though she is purebred. He is tiny and smart, with good conformation that I can tell. I think that he would sire nice, small babies on Summer. Smart babies that I can sell as pets.
I know that he is stunted, but he still must be a very small goat genetically, so Summer should birth his kids easilly.
Both Sprite and Summer have good and mild personalities, good for pets. A good start for me IMHO.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

naturalgoats said:


> That sounds like a great idea! I hope you realize that we will always respect your choices (unless it is very very dangerous) as they are your goats, you love them and they are there! If you are thinking back to the encouragement to wether Pan that was because you were seeking advice and we honestly thought that in your position with him and the sleeping in bed (lol) that was the best thing  From what you have said he (Sprite) sounds like he could be a great sire! I'm looking forward to seeing the babies!
> M.


 I agree! :hug:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you!
Sprite and Summer are together now in the backyard. There is a nice shelter for them there now and I think that for the first time tonight Sprite will spend the night outside.
We'll see if Summer and Sprite lay down together in the shelter after dark. If they do then I'll go to bed with Pan and Max happy .


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

well... how's it going?
lol
M.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Sprite is sleeping by the backdoor, under that shelter. Summer is laying down under the parrot shelter right now.
I think that they are both spending the night outside .


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

that's nice! 
M.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Well I had got to the point last night where I made Sprite sleep in a crate. I think he'll be happier outdoors with Summer.


----------

